# SportDOG SportHunter SD-825



## Kl01721 (Dec 9, 2014)

Anybody have one of these? What do you think of it? I've heard good things about SportDOG, but on the other hand I've heard they are trash. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Kl01721 (Dec 9, 2014)

Or any model of SportDOG e-collar for that matter


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Trash!!!!!


----------



## Kl01721 (Dec 9, 2014)

mjh345 said:


> Trash!!!!!


Could you explain?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

Junk. You will most likely at some point get a different level of stimulation than what the transmitter is set for. Do yourself a favor and get a dogtra or a tri-tronics.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

SpotDog's best attribute is their Logo, it's waycool&#55357;&#56836; errything else about SpotDog is junk.


----------



## Kl01721 (Dec 9, 2014)

What's the best e-collar around the $200 mark? Gundogsupply.com has the Dogtra ARC for $235. Would that be a good option in that price range?


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Kl01721 said:


> What's the best e-collar around the $200 mark? Gundogsupply.com has the Dogtra ARC for $235. Would that be a good option in that price range?


imo, dogtra is the leader in e-collar technology right now and I'm a TT guy.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

Dogtra 1900 is a good one for the money, the batteries are unbelievable


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

I'll 2nd the 1900 and the 1902 (which seems a lil hotter but it is a 2 dog which may or may not be why idk)

My buddy picked up the 1900 for 219 on sale at bass pro. I have the 1902.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Dec 7, 2014)

I have heard alot of the sportdogs have problems charging/holding a charge.


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm not arguing SD collars may have been junk a few years ago. But I have used a 425 model with excellent success over the last 2 years. Hunting and training. I know a lot of other training that are switching to SD because of ease of use, and value. I'm not starting a debate. Simply saying I and few other trainers I know have had excellent success with them and I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a new product from them right now.


----------



## Mullet Hunter (Feb 27, 2014)

I have an 1825 and could not be more happier! Running a 2 collar system


----------



## Mullet Hunter (Feb 27, 2014)

Training partner uses a dogtra my sport dog has more range for sure.


----------



## trapperwalt (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive used the 1825 on a 2 dog setup for about 5 years and don't have a single complaint. Still on the original batteries


----------

